# 05/03/2007 US Stock Exchange Betting Pool



## Kimosabi (5 March 2007)

Well we might as well have some fun while the Worlds Financial System Melts Down, so I propose we have a wager on what the DJIA, NASDAQ and S&P 500 Indexes

Current Opening

DJIA - 12114
NASDAQ - 2368
S&P500 - 1387

My Closing Guess

DJIA - 11629
NASDAQ - 2225
S&P500 - 1331


----------



## bean (5 March 2007)

*Re: 5/03/2007 US Stock Exchange Betting Pool*

I was only looking at Dow 240-360 point drop tonight with 500-1000 point tomorrow night. Does have support 11350-11450.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 March 2007)

*Re: 5/03/2007 US Stock Exchange Betting Pool*

Moved this to 'International Markets'.

I predict the Dow will finish at 11927.


----------



## lesm (6 March 2007)

For a bit of fun:

DJIA: 11893 - 11914


----------



## borat (6 March 2007)

Interesting rebound on the dow this morning... up 56 at the mo, but who knows in this erratic market mentality... it's going to bounce like a yo-yo all day and prob for the next week until we all settle down and the storm has passed... Night all...


----------



## bean (6 March 2007)

Well my prediction for a 2% plus down day way out
They have tried to keep it up all day to stop market from tanking
But all I can see is RED
The interrnals of all the indicies are awful and represent a 2% down day!!

http://finance.yahoo.com/advances

I am looking at uraniun & Gold stocks getting whacked.
Yet today people will buy


----------



## lesm (6 March 2007)

Looks like it should hold above 12,000. If it breaks 12,000 this week it will become interesting.


----------

